# November 11, day of prayer for the persecuted church



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2012)

Several newsletters I receive for the persecuted church have said that when asked what can be done for them, persecuted Christians ask most of all for prayer; and so there is to be an international day of prayer for the persecuted church on November 11. 

(Edit: Barnabas Aid is saying the 1st, but they seem to be the odd one out as per the posts below.)


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought it was Sunday November 11? I got a letter from VOM indicating that they were asking for churches to pray on that day.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 25, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I thought it was Sunday November 11? I got a letter from VOM indicating that they were asking for churches to pray on that day.



As did I. The site International Day of Prayer for the Persecuted 2012 « Persecution of Christians & Persecuted Churches (The site put up by International Christian Concern for the International Day of Prayer for the Persecuted Church) confirms Nov. 11.

Todd


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2012)

Well that explains my own confusion -- I originally thought it was the 11, but when I looked it up Barnabas Aid says Nov 1. & now I am not sure which it is!


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like Barnabas Aid (and others perhaps) is talking about a separate event.... yeah, it seems to be a Barnabas Fund sponsored thing, whereas the Sunday, Nov. 11 thing is associated with International Christian Concern.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2012)

PS. I think Barnabas must be the anomaly, and have changed the date in the post. Thanks .

(Looking around a bit more, it seems that this day of prayer is generally in November -- but that churches participate on different days, with an effort at some dates having more united/universal participation.)


----------

